# Looking to volunteer as a football coach



## AndrewAlex (Mar 13, 2012)

Moving to Maadi in September.

I have my own internet based company, but when I'm not working I like to get involved in the community where I live.

I'm a qualified FA football coach and love coaching kids from 5 years up to 17 year olds. 

does anyone know of any places where kids hang out and play football, any clubs, or anywhere I could go to get involved?

I've done this in one of the roughest area in Jamaica ( I spent 3 months there last year) and it had a big impact on the kids as i mix the coaching with social elements of life too. 

Would gladly work with someone, or group of people and of course purely on a voluntary basis.

let me know if you know of anything.

Thanks


----------

